# Regarder des films sur ipad



## Cedriclo (27 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je suis débutant chez Apple et je voudrais savoir des petites choses

Je suis possesseur de l'iPad retina mais seulement 16go

J'ai acheté le disque dur Buffalo wifi 500 go
J'ai installe l'appli ministation air 
Je voudrais savoir si c.est possible de mettre des films en .avi sur ce disque dur et de les voir sur mon ipad ?(films de 700mo)

Je voudrais aussi savoir si je mets ces films au formats mp4 si je peux les voir sur l.ipad ?

Pour l.instant je n'ai réussi qu'à télécharger un film en mp4 sur ministation air mais je ne peux pas le voir ?

Aidez moi s.il vous plaît!!


----------



## jpa67 (27 Août 2013)

Bonjour - J'avais le même problème sur mon Ipad Rétina 32 Go.
J'ai acheté sur l'Appstore "AVPlayer HD", il coute 2,69 Euros et il sait à peu près tout lire.
Plus besoin de convertir en MP4 ou autres, les DIVX passent très facilement.
Je prépare les films que je veux voir dans un dossier sur le bureau
Je vais dans Itunes, j'ouvre "applications", j'ouvre AVplayer HD
et à partir de là je fais glisser les films du dossier avec les films dans AVPlayer HD
C'est simple et ça ne plante jamais, comme tu n'as que 16 Go il faudra régulièrement virer les films déjà vu et remettre ceux qui t'intéressent sur l'Ipad
Voilà voilà, bon amusement    
jpa


----------



## Cedriclo (27 Août 2013)

Donc pas de possibilité d'utiliser un disque dur externe avec l.ipad ?

Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (6 Septembre 2013)

Cedriclo a dit:


> Donc pas de possibilité d'utiliser un disque dur externe avec l.ipad ?
> 
> Merci




S'il est en réseau oui


----------



## doupold (7 Septembre 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> S'il est en réseau oui



Par exemple, je stocke les films et séries sur les 200 Go de disque dur qui sont sur la Freebox Player. J'y ai accès avec mon iPad de chez moi avec l'application "Ace Player". Je pense que la nouvelle version de VLC, tout comme d'autres logiciels de lecture vidéo sur l'App Store devraient permettre de faire pareil.


----------



## lulubravo (12 Septembre 2013)

Cedriclo a dit:


> Donc pas de possibilité d'utiliser un disque dur externe avec l.ipad ?
> 
> Merci



J'ai eu la démonstration dernièrement d'une lecture sur IPAD d'un fichier avi à partir d'une clé USB ( Valable pour DDE aussi) elle même branchée sur un petit boitier électronique autonome nommé "iusbport" . La connection est en hi-fi et cela fonctionne très bien .

Plus besoin de passer par itunes pour avoir du contenu et encore plus intéressant dans le cas d'un IPAD de 16G

Le boitier coute environ 100 Euros sur Amazon par exemple.


----------



## blx (28 Septembre 2013)

VLC est de nouveau dispo et permet de regarder directement le format AVI.
Nouvelle version un peu améliorée : on peut maintenant par exemple aller beaucoup plus précisément à n'importe quel endroit du film, quand on quitte, on revient la fois suivante là où s'était arrêté
Bref, comme l'app vidéos d'Apple, le souci d'encodage en moins.


----------



## Lauange (29 Septembre 2013)

J'ai aceplayer sur mon iPad, et je peux lire des divx directement sur mon device ou sur mon disque dur qui est connecté sur le port USB de ma box.


----------



## Alex92290 (30 Septembre 2013)

Pour télécharger des films sur l'ipad je vous conseille d'utiliser l'application download hd lite avec le site iOS streaming.
Pour plus d information demander moi.


----------



## snorky2001 (1 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour a tous...

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et également tout nouveau possesseur d'un Ipad Retina.
Je suis à la recherche de la meme chose !! j'ai un disque dur multimedia LaCie,branché par un cable ethernet sur ma box, sur lequel sont stockés photos et videos..
Quelle(s) applications (si possible gratuite) pourriez vous me conseillez pour lire photos et videos en streaming sur l'Ipad ?? J'ai bien trouvé Airvideo mais il faut installer un logiciel serveur sur le PC ou mac (que je n'ai pas) et airplyit qui est sensiblement la meme chose...


----------



## Alex92290 (1 Octobre 2013)

Saout snorki, pour l'application je te conseille downloadhd lite


----------



## snorky2001 (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai donc trouvé la solution... (qui était mentionnée dans ce fil). J'ai téléchargé l'application Ace Player qui répond parfaitement a mes besoins...
Seul petit pb, (je sais que je peux etre une buse de temps en temps) mais je n'ai pas trouvé où réglé le volume sonore...  du coup je règle directement sur l'ipad avec les boutons sur le coté... Apparemment on peut également créer des playlist mais pareil, je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment... je vais creuser... 
Merci Alex pour ta réponse, je vais également me renseigner sur l'application que tu as mentionné...
Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## macpamaloupa (16 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,

j'ai bien lu cet échange 

pour éviter de mettre le (ou les films) sur l'ipad ,  peut on lire un film stocké  sur cle USB sur l'IPad connecté avec l'adaptateur

moyennant  Aceplayer?
 ou autre appli 


merci de votre réponse


pamalou


----------



## blx (16 Octobre 2013)

Ben non, pas possible, l'iPad (et les iPod et iPhone) ne lit pas les clés USB, même avec l'adaptateur vendu par Apple.
Tu as d'ailleurs déjà posé la question dans le post "iPad et USB", avec la même réponse&#8230;

À moins que le jailbreak et/ou un autre accessoire le permette maintenant mais je n'en ai pas entendu parler.


----------



## macpamaloupa (23 Octobre 2013)

bonjour,

effectivement j'avais posé la meme question

je ne comprends pas , avec Aceplayer non plus ce n'est pas possible?

merci de m'éclairer


----------

